# Having a hard time installing EZDrummer



## slay (Nov 26, 2008)

when i try installing it i keep getting this message

error 1309. Error reading file from: c:\Documents and Settings\Cliff\Desktop\EZ DRUMMER COMPLETE COLLECTION by FTF96\EZ_DRUMMER Program\...\EZCore.pdf. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it.


any pointers? I really want to get this up and running.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you installing from a legit copy? Because from what I see there, you're attempting to install an illegal copy of it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 27, 2008)

Well this is what pops up when you Google that directory name 







I'm not going to lecture you on "borrowed" software, but I will tell you this is not the best place to ask for advice on it, in fact, any discussion of pirated stuff is forbidden here. I know you didn't specifically say it is, but it's pretty obvious given the directory name.


----------



## slay (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah i gave up after a couple hours of tryi ng to get it to work

delete post if you would like


----------



## winterlover (Nov 30, 2008)




----------

